# Engine Question



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

I am going to be in the market for a new engine soon and would like to stay between $200 and $250. What would yall suggest?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

The alpha 5 port is a good motor. Its 200 for it. Vertigo can get you one.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Novarossi P5XLT. Awesome for buggy or truggy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Nova....can't go wrong. 
Werks if you want something a little different from everyone else...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

tarpon140 said:


> Novarossi P5XLT. Awesome for buggy or truggy.


+1

LOADS of power all around
Lasts 4-7 gallons depending on how you treat it
10+ minute run times if you choose your pipe/tuning right
Easy to tune

And when you're done with it, you can usually sell it for $50'ish for a parts motor.

What's not to like about all that!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nova is a good one too. Werks is alright from what I hear.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

I have a Nova p5 now, Its an older motor and it has lost compression. One of the guys i drag race with was talking about the RB motors, He said he used to run the onroad motors in his buggy but i wanted yalls opinion also. I like the p5 so that might be a route i take.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

justindorsett said:


> I have a Nova p5 now, Its an older motor and it has lost compression. One of the guys i drag race with was talking about the RB motors, He said he used to run the onroad motors in his buggy but i wanted yalls opinion also. I like the p5 so that might be a route i take.


You can't go wrong with a nova..I'll get a price for you if you wanna go that way. Let me know.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Yeah that would be great. Thanks


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

justindorsett said:


> I have a Nova p5 now, Its an older motor and it has lost compression. One of the guys i drag race with was talking about the RB motors, He said he used to run the onroad motors in his buggy but i wanted yalls opinion also. I like the p5 so that might be a route i take.


I've always had luck with RB and have pretty much only ran them since running offroad. They are Nova based. I have a S5 with 5 gallons on it now.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I had an S5 that leaked from the front bearing from Gallon 1. I am sure they are great motors but, skeptical on spending for another. I plan on sending the one I have for a make over. Probably will do it for next season. Cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Put a new front bearing in it. You can pick them up cheap and install yourself or get with someone at the track that has the proper tool. I had a P5X that did that too before gallon one was complete.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jep527 said:


> The alpha 5 port is a good motor. Its 200 for it. Vertigo can get you one.


Ya, im not a gas guy. But I heard the $200 Alpha motors have the performance of a $300 and way more reliability.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah tanner says that alpha is a great motor and for 200 you can't beat that.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to get it modded eventually. I have the 3port Werks that I will swap out the front bearing with.


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

Dont swap out your bearing. Just order a new one from Avid bearings it is only 4 dollars and they are in houston so you should get it the next day.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> I had an S5 that leaked from the front bearing from Gallon 1. I am sure they are great motors but, skeptical on spending for another. I plan on sending the one I have for a make over. Probably will do it for next season. Cheaper than buying a new one.


I heard that a few times, I've had 1 WS7 (black front bearing), 1 S7 & 1 S5 both blue front bearings and have not had any issues. I'm so surprised with offroad how many gallons you can run with no slope in the bearings. When I run onroad the front will get sloppy and suck in air pretty quick.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive been running the Werks B5 and it is one fast motor! + it is only $199! And i have also heard that the new Alpha is working good next time you see Tanner check it out!


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> +1
> 
> And when you're done with it, you can usually sell it for $50'ish for a parts motor.
> 
> What's not to like about all that!


In that case, Ive got a p5 for sale


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

What is the best pipe to run with the P5XLT? Novarossi's site says the 9901 for fuel economy. Is this what yall would suggest?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

9901 is a great pipe. JP4 works real well too. Also the 086 or 053 are happy on the p5


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I had the P5XS last year and ran a Dynamite 053MR pipe on it with a McCoy plug and got 10+ minutes run time consistently, and power to spare!

Breaking in my P5XLT this weekend with that pipe..........so will let you know how it works out.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

One more thing, I read in the classifieds that the rivertrack is having a novarossi sale. I tried to PM them, does anybody know how long it will last? Or how reserve one?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ONE TIME ONLY FIRST ORDER AT COST DEAL RIVERTRACK IS A *NOVAROSSI ENG. DEALER *

_N-21 LIMITED_ $110.80
PLUS-21-4C $295.77
PLUS-21-7FMS $269.10
S-21-P5XLT $218.66
TORO-NERO $295.77

COME ON GUYS NEW MOTOR NEW YEAR OF RACIN

CAN GET NO CHEEPER THEN COSTTTT!!!!!!!

ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY TRYIN TO KEEP THE HOBBIE ALIVE

COME DONE AND RELAX

PLEASE CALL 979-248-8612
979-798-2222 9 TO 5 MON TO SAT.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Alright so i needed to save some money and ended up buying a used engine that one of the nitro guys i dragrace with modded himself. I bought an RB .21 that is evil. I had a clutch issue and im trying to get some new clutch shoes and springs before the weekend so i can head to vertigo and get in some track time. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

